# Toby Being Neutered on Monday



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't believe the time has come already. Toby is scheduled for surgery Monday morning. I decided against dew claw removal. I'm nervous, but the surgeon is a family friend, so I know he'll be in good hands. If you pray, please pray for Toby. If you don't, please just think of him on Monday. 

Question (which may be a stupid one)~ Does humping have anything to do with being neutered? Toby has just started doing this and it really bothers me. Will this stop after he has surgery? I need to do research on why they even do this in the first place. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know how old Toby is, because I'm new here, but, good Lord, he's only just STARTED humping?! Mojo is 14 weeks and has been humping madly since we got him at 8 weeks. He humps our legs once in a while, but mainly his large stuffed "hump doggy", and also any other dog he gets to play with.

Humping is a basic sexual/social behavior of all dogs, and girls hump too, although less than boys. Some may stop humping after neutering, but many do not. They should hump less after neutering. 

My girlfriend's Havanese is 4 years old, and continued to hump after neutering.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby is 4 months old. He started humping stuffed animals a couple of weeks ago, but now will hump the kids' legs. My daughter says he's 'dancing' with her leg. lol


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I think you're lucky he waited so long!

It should get better after neuter, but you can't count on it going away. Neutering as early as you are, chances are better it will disappear since he's farther from sexual maturity than he would be at the six month age when most people neuter. 

Boys will be boys!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti,
Toby is going to be just fine!!! About the dew claw removal, my vet recommended that we do it while Izzo was already under. It was no big deal except that we had two more sets of stitches to be concerned with. She said they see a lot of dogs that come in that have gotten their dew claws hung up on something and get ripped out or broken and it's painful to the dog. Just a thought... I am glad I had Izzo's done. 
As for the humping, Izzo does it and still does it after his surgery. It's a dominance thing so both boys and girls do it. I think it's a normal thing. 
Please keep us posted on Toby and will keep him in my prayers!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think you should worry about dewclaws, though. 

I had two high energy, rough and tumble mutts for 12 and 14 years that each had both sets of dewclaws, and they were into every kind of thing you could imagine without ever a problem getting caught. They went tearing after rabbits through tangled thickets of vines, hiked through all kinds of bushes, brush, tropical hammock, forest, desert grasslands and almost anything you can imagine. Dewclaws are a pain, and just four more nails to clip or Dremel, but in my experience they have not proved to be a hazard.

Just my two cents worth on the subject of dewclaws.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck to Toby-I'm sure it will go without a hitch.
Pixie has her dewclaws-just two in the front. I'm not sure if havanese have more than that. I know some bigger dogs have four. They've been no trouble at all.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sure all will go just fine with Toby. I can understand your being anxious though...we all went through that! Hav's only have the one set of dew claws and yeah I feel the same as you. I've had dogs all my life and never had a problem with a one.

So far as humping, it may dimish in intensity after the neutering once the hormone levels drop but I doubt it will stop entirely. It's not just about sex. My dogs will hump when they are reallu wound up and playing wildly. If two are playing and a third wants to join in they inevitably will start munpign someone. It's not my favorite thing but doesn't upset me much either. When mine do it, the red rocket stays hid. eep: If that was happening, it would really bother me! :redface:

Good luck on Monday!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I'm sure all will go just fine with Toby. I can understand your being anxious though...we all went through that! Hav's only have the one set of dew claws and yeah I feel the same as you. I've had dogs all my life and never had a problem with a one.
> 
> So far as humping, it may dimish in intensity after the neutering once the hormone levels drop but I doubt it will stop entirely. It's not just about sex. My dogs will hump when they are reallu wound up and playing wildly. If two are playing and a third wants to join in they inevitably will start munpign someone. It's not my favorite thing but doesn't upset me much either. When mine do it, the red rocket stays hid. eep: If that was happening, it would really bother me! :redface:
> 
> Good luck on Monday!


The RED ROCKET- bwuahahahahaha!!!!! Haven't seen Izzo's yet. I refer to it as his "lipstick" ROFLOLO!!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope to never see the red rocket or lipstick! Esepcially when he's humping me!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Patti McNeil said:


> I can't believe the time has come already. Toby is scheduled for surgery Monday morning. I decided against dew claw removal. I'm nervous, but the surgeon is a family friend, so I know he'll be in good hands. If you pray, please pray for Toby. If you don't, please just think of him on Monday.
> 
> Question (which may be a stupid one)~ Does humping have anything to do with being neutered? Toby has just started doing this and it really bothers me. Will this stop after he has surgery? I need to do research on why they even do this in the first place.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


Dexter says..."he will be alright." Dexter was humping when I brought him home @ 10 weeks, he would only hump his favorite toy if it was held a certain way....so, we try not to hold the toy.

Dexter does not hump other things....For Dexter..it is just a dominant thing.

Toby will be good as new in a few days. Dexter had the sutures that dissolved after awhile. When Dexter started to check out his stitches a day later, I said "No!"....and got Dexter focused on something else. He never did have to wear a special collar. Forget about keeping Toby calm! Toby will do what he wants when he is feeling good (running around and jumping).

I ended up giving maybe 2 or 3 doses of pain medications.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Toby! Wishing him a speedy healing. 

Benji never humped before neutering (he was neutered at 7 months), but he does hump Lizzie or other dogs to control. So it is not just sexual, it is about dominating other dogs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Toby!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll keep Toby in my thoughts and prayers on Monday. i'm glad you're so comfortable with his vet, that always helps. Jane

P.S. Love the red rocket/ lipstick comments!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You could always try to re-direct his affections away from your legs by providing entertainment in the other room. 
http://gizmodo.com/253334/hotdoll-the-sex-doll-for-dogs

Bwahahahaha! ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Good luck Toby - you will do great and a good speedy recovery !*

The humping started and I have to believe it will stay, it did for Henry.
You can teach Toby that it is not proper to hump you or other family member, that it is private.
Generally, teaching him not to hump is the same as you would approach other non-acceptable behaviors, however it is that you handle those.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

That's hilarious, Christy!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Christy, that is hysterical !!! LOL

Good luck to Toby ... and to you, Patti. It's nerve wracking, but I'm sure he'll do great. It's trying to keep him calm for a while and away from the stitches that will drive you nuts.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby has been dropped off....*

Poor baby. His whole morning routine was thrown off because he couldn't eat or drink. He kept going to his spot in the kitchen where I feed him, and he kept looking up at me like, "What's wrong? Why aren't you feeding me"? I will update once I get him home.

Here he is about to be taken by the nurse.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh what a sweet face! Good luck Toby! Heal fast!
Gina


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*It's over....*

Surgery went well and Toby's been sleeping pretty much most of the day. When he is awake, it's hard to keep him still, though. They sent him home in the cone, but when he's sitting right next to one of us or going out to potty, I take it off. How sad is this little face???

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((((((Toby))))))) get well soon!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww... he looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay! Glad he's ok!!! Now breathe a huge sigh of relief Patti! 
I LOVE the picture


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He looks adorable- I just had one of mine neutered last Thurs- the xpen is our best friend as that is the only way he will stay still! He is in the xpen unless he is on the couch with us or outside going potty.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw --- get well TOBY --- what a dollface! Don't you Hate the collars? I went for the Onesie when Lola was spayed. But females spay incisions are much larger than the male neuter and they can be covered with a Onesie. Lucky Toby doesn't have to run around in baby clothes.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

He cannot stand that collar!!!! He manages to get it off every time I put it on him. He's being confined to his xpen unless sitting right next to one of us. I didn't realize how expensive neutering was.....it cost $699.00!!!! I'm just glad he's fine and that's over.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so glad everything went well, but oh my, what a face he's making at you!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so glad Toby is coming along. What type of stitches did he have? Our bill did not even come close to $600.00. Did you purchase pain medication?


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

They sent him home with anti-inflammatory medicine. The anesthesia was almost $200 and the surgeon's fee was almost $200. He has internal, disolvable sutures. The other charges were for the medicine, the collar, the injections, etc. I don't mind because it's a reputable hospital (they only do surgeries, no immunizations, check ups, sick visits). I just didn't expect $699!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow- that was one expensive neuter!
Ours was $386- which included pre-op bloodwork, a urinalysis and peek at the bladder with ultrasound, getting his teeth cleaned while he was under, and removing an adult molar that never grew in! I didn't get pain meds or a cone, because we already had both of them here-


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> He cannot stand that collar!!!! He manages to get it off every time I put it on him. He's being confined to his xpen unless sitting right next to one of us. I didn't realize how expensive neutering was.....*it cost $699.00!!!!* I'm just glad he's fine and that's over.


WHAT????:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw: Are you serious???? Izzo's surgery was a 1/3 of that, plus our vet even removed dew claws. YIKES!!!! That seems like a lot of money. 
I just looked back at my bill and for $289 Izzo had pre op blood work, was neutered, got his dew claws removed, they sent him home with pain meds, I got a three month supply of Heartguard for both of my dogs and a Comfortis pill for my Golden. I love my vet


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

My guess is that it's because of where I took him. I took him to a surgical center and not to our vet. I should have suspected as much when it's located in the heart of 'Up Town Houston', with a winding drive way that takes you through trees and beautiful scenery, to have you look up to a beautiful 3-story glass surgical center! As I walked to the nurse's station, I felt like I was visiting a family member in the hospital. Then there were pictures of Texas' famous politicians (or infamous) on the wall with their pets, autographed saying 'Thank You' to the doctors. 

Toby will be 'slummin it' next month when he goes back to our vet!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Wishing a speedy recovery for Toby!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......I can only imagine what it would cost for a Spay! 

In North Carolina, Dexter's total procedure here was $243.56 which included the Neuter, Microchip, Labs, Medications to go home, Pain medication given at Vet, and Penicillin injection after surgery.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand your nervousness as I felt the same way before my little guy was neutered. I planned something fun for myself while he was having surgery in an attempt to keep my mind busy-it helped a little bit : )

My biggest concern after surgery was that he'd lick the heck out of his stitches. This was completely unfounded and his incision healed beautifully.

You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... look at that face ! The collar is a pain when the pup keeps trying to remove it. Have you tried onsesies or toddler t-shirts? Whoa. That's a heck of a lot of money !! Sammy's was barely $200 and Ricky's about $300. At least that part is over and now the fun in keeping Toby still begins.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad it went well. Hope Toby's recovery is quick, and he looks too cute with the blue collar
Gina


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Marj, 
Thanks for the idea of a toddler t-shirt. I'll try that. He really can't stand that collar!

Our 15 year old son said, "As if taking away his manhood wasn't enough, now you make him walk around looking like a blue flower"?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Patti McNeil said:


> Marj,
> Thanks for the idea of a toddler t-shirt. I'll try that. He really can't stand that collar!
> 
> Our 15 year old son said, *"As if taking away his manhood wasn't enough, now you make him walk around looking like a blue flower"?*


ound:ound:

Poor baby, it's just adding insult to injury 

Patti, I hope he heals quickly, for his sake and yours :hug: Give him extra belly rubs from me


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

A blue flower, perhaps, but a very handsome blue flower! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

$700 and all they gave you was an e-collar?!!!!

The Bite-Not collar is much more tolerable to most dogs since it doesn't affect their field of view and doesn't stick out everywhere.

I bought one years ago for my late mutt, and it worked great. They cost about $40 then, but since you've already paid through the nose for the neuter, what's another $40 or $50 bucks?


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Guess what, everyone???? The doctor who performed Toby's surgery (and whose son attends the school where I work) wrote off the entire balance! I just found out they didn't charge anything to my debit card after all. I could understand him waving his fees, but covering hospital expenses as well as anesthesiologist????? Nice!!!!

So, Mojo's Mom~ I suppose I can spring for a Bite-Not collar now!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, now everybody envies you...There is also an inflatable collar like a life ring...Or bitter apple on the incision unless your dog, like mine, thinks it tastes great.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

NICE!!!!

LMA-OFF >>>> "As if taking away his manhood wasn't enough, now you make him walk around looking like a blue flower"? ound:ound:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Elizabeth~
He actually said, "bluebonnet", but I wasn't sure if all the non-Texans on here would get that.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-how great! You have to love free surgery!
Maybe it was because Toby is soo darned cute.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> Guess what, everyone???? The doctor who performed Toby's surgery (and whose son attends the school where I work) wrote off the entire balance! I just found out they didn't charge anything to my debit card after all. I could understand him waving his fees, but covering hospital expenses as well as anesthesiologist????? Nice!!!!
> 
> So, Mojo's Mom~ I suppose I can spring for a Bite-Not collar now!


WOW, now I am jealous!!!!!! How did you manage that???? AWESOME for you!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice! 

How does the surgical site look? Have you looked yet? Dexter had a little bruising, which went away after a few days. 

Your little boy should be feeling a lot better by now.


----------



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

that's too bad... now he's gonna shoot blanks...


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda,
Surgical site looks great; you can't even tell he had anything done! He's still wearing the e-collar because he's a licker. I tried explaining to him that he has to wear it because of his own actions, but I don't think he followed my reasoning. ha!

Oggie-boogie,
That's kinda the point of getting him neutered; isn't it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so glad he is doing well....running around, bowel movements? 

When Dexter was too occupied with his incision area, I took it to be pain in the first few days and gave him the pain medication. Or when he whined when I picked him up, you have to hold those back legs when you pick him up so all the support is not pulled down on the incision. 

Blowing of the coat is next! Are you getting excited yet? :biggrin1:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am so glad he is doing well....running around, bowel movements?
> 
> When Dexter was too occupied with his incision area, I took it to be pain in the first few days and gave him the pain medication. Or when he whined when I picked him up, you have to hold those back legs when you pick him up so all the support is not pulled down on the incision.
> 
> *Blowing of the coat is next! Are you getting excited yet? * :biggrin1:


When does that happen? I am NOT looking forward to that considering I am letting Izzo's hair grow :/ How old is Dexter? Izzo's 5 months.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby is 5 days post-op now and doing well. Eating is normal, bowel movements are normal, activity is back to normal. We took the collar off today and he isn't messing with the incision site at all. Trouble now is keeping him from too much activityl. He's been begging me to 'romp' with him (his favorite game). 

As for blowing coat......I fear it! He will remain in his teddy bear cut.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so glad he is doing well!
Can I ask you a graphic question? Did you vet remove the entire scrotum sac? My vet only took the testes (sp?) out of the sac, yet left the actual sac itself. It looks so STRANGE to me.....I don't understand why she didn't remove the whole thing...hummm. But I have never had a male dog neutered before, so maybe that's just the way they do it now....or maybe it's because he's older??


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Funny you ask that, Katie, because I was surprised he still had the sac. The surgeon only removed the testes. Toby is only 4 months old, so I'm guessing it's not the age that matters. The little empty sac looks kinda cute, doesn't it? tee hee

Anyone else know a reason for it to be done this way?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

humm that is very intereseting! And NO I don't think it's cute at all!! Jester has an all white belly with a BLACK sac...ewwww gross! My vet said it was going to eventually shrink- wonder why they don't just take it off? Jesters is still pretty swollen, all the bruising and redness finally went away though- I just took his collar off today, its been 10 days. He licked at it a bit,bad boy, and is sleeping now. I need to get thru all the mats on his neck later today-


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup....Toby's sac is black also. No swelling, redness, or bruising. Did Jester get internal sutures?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes his stitches are internal, he has a little incision area about 1/2 inch long- he was super swollen and very brusied the day after his surgery, I did take him back into the vet because it looked so bad! The vet said it wasn't uncommon for them to be swollen, but that his was on the extreme end! Poor guy- his sac is still pretty swollen, the vet said it will eventually shrink up and be less noticable. Let me tell you that my girls that I have had spayed have healed much quicker than he has-


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I am so glad he is doing well!
> Can I ask you a graphic question? Did you vet remove the entire scrotum sac? My vet only took the testes (sp?) out of the sac, yet left the actual sac itself. It looks so STRANGE to me.....I don't understand why she didn't remove the whole thing...hummm. But I have never had a male dog neutered before, so maybe that's just the way they do it now....or maybe it's because he's older??


Don't worry Katie. The entire sac will shrink as if it had been fully removed. You will never even know he had anything done! It's probably less traumatic for the dog to just remove the beans. Puleeeze! That's probably bad enough for them! :Cry:

*Remember Rufus'? OMG He was so badly bruised and really sore for a few days after and everyone elses boys were running up stairs as if nothing even happened!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Christy,
Before I read your post, I was surprised to see Toby's sac had shrunk over night! You can't even really see it anymore. Weird.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Really? Jester is 11 days post op, and is still so swollen, it looks like his testes are still in there!! You would think he never even had surgery done, except for the surgical site scar--- grrrrrrr


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

He has a scar? Toby doesn't even have that. As the day has gone by, the sac has even faded from the black color. Amazing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL! See Katie? That's just how it was for me! Someone else had a fast healer and my guy sorta moped along. Still, it took longer but everything shrunk up and the brusign went away and it all looks perfect now! Your guy is just one of those slow healers--hang in there!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ya- all the redness and bruising is gone- he wants to run and romp like nothing is wrong! I still have him in the goofy collar- I tried to take it off last night for about an hour, and he was happily licking away where they made the incision.....so the collar went back on.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*I wanna jump and don't care if I have stitches!*

Toby's collar is back on, too! Here's a pic of him contemplating jumping off a love seat. He'd put his paw out and I'd say, "Uh, uh" and he'd put it back down. He's ready to get back to jumping and running!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Patti, how on earth can you resist a face like that??! Toby is just too sweet for words. Glad he's healed nicely.

Katie, it might be because Jester is older that his 'sac' is still so noticeable... Could that be? How old is he again?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester is 2 1/2. His swelling has gone down alot, but he still doesn't look 'flat' in that area- from the back he still looks like he has a little sac- I suppose that will go away with time. He has his cone off now and is happy to have his freedom again!


----------

